# newbie from Manitoba, Canada



## Ty friesen (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey everyone, I’ve lurked on and off for a few months and just wanted to say hi. I started “smoking” on my propane grill using a pellet tube and smoker box but wanted the charcoal flavour my buddies always raved about. So I found two cast aluminum bbqs, mated them together one on top of the other. Although I have to add fuel every 20-30 minutes (going through a LOT of coal), I’m enjoying the flavour and the pride of building my own smoker. It still needs tweaking, but I’ve made some mean ribs before the weather got cold here. I can’t weld (it’s aluminum anyway), so that’s made every step more challenging. Still have to figure out how to seal the firebox better. Thanks for all the knowledge and good reading!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 28, 2019)

Welcome from East TN. Like the homemade smoker that's awesome. Is it too cold to do any smoking up there now?


----------



## hosea (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi Ty, I am from Manitoba to. For the sealer on the fire box I use muffler cement. It can withstand the heat.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 28, 2019)

Welcome Ty.   That's a great idea for a home made smoker.
Gary


----------



## Ty friesen (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks guys. It’s too cold to use my homemade one (I’d go bankrupt buying charcoal), so I’m back to using the propane grill for now...
Good idea, Hosea, and I assume it doesn’t let off any fumes after it’s cured?  I’m feeding our young kids as well, so I’m being picky about being food safe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board.

Warren


----------



## hosea (Oct 28, 2019)

Ty friesen said:


> Thanks guys. It’s too cold to use my homemade one (I’d go bankrupt buying charcoal), so I’m back to using the propane grill for now...
> Good idea, Hosea, and I assume it doesn’t let off any fumes after it’s cured?  I’m feeding our young kids as well, so I’m being picky about being food safe.


No make sure you cure the muffler cement. you could also use wood stove door braid seal and stick it between the two bbqs.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 28, 2019)

hosea said:


> No make sure you cure the muffler cement. you could also use wood stove door braid seal and stick it between the two bbqs.


 Take a look here, food safe high temp silicone. Also great site for gasket materials. https://bbqgaskets.com/rtv-adhesive-sealer.html


----------



## Ty friesen (Oct 28, 2019)

My next step is to try the stove rope, despite feeling apprehensive because I fear the repeated opening and closing will cause it to fray and send fibreglass onto the food above. Maybe I’m being paranoid? However, as long as the muffler cement Is safe after cure, I might lean toward that option instead!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 28, 2019)

All the gasket materials and sealants on the site I linked are guaranteed food safe. I’d encourage you to at least consider them. You can find the Lavalock products from other suppliers as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Ty friesen (Oct 29, 2019)

I like that there’s a silicone rated to 650°, the highest I’ve found is only 500° and the extra 150 might do the trick. I appreciate the suggestions, thanks guys. This will really help. While it sucks waiting for spring to do more barbecuei g, I’ll have some time to try these out in the garage.


----------

